

Show HN: Node.js, Twitter, Instagram-powered e-paper picture frame - matevzmihalic
http://www.visionect.com/blog/instagram-twitter-ifttt-e-paper-digital-signage/

======
NathanKP
Very nice set up. I would probably just code it to hook up to an Instagram
content and scrape the images directly instead of going through Twitter
though.

~~~
DanAndersen
True, though from the article, it sounds like they first set up Twitter
integration and then added on Instagram to that as an evolutionary step.

~~~
luka-birsa
That's exactly how we went about it. We could do a full Instagram integration,
but we never used IFTTT and it saved us some coding + kept the example
codebase much simpler.

IFTTT does have downsides tho, very slow to push from Instagram to Twitter.

------
pldrnt
I see it runs Linux, do you make the OS available?

~~~
luka-birsa
It doesn't run Linux - the devices themsleves run as a thin-clients, that
connect to a server. The server converts webpages into data and streams them
to the device.

The server is running vanilla Ubuntu with Visionect Packages.

------
j_s
$500 shipped

